# More Cyps



## suss16 (May 5, 2007)

Here are more Cyps blooming in my backyard... and other pics.






Four growths and three blooms this year





Pond - year two, really enjoy working with it and it only gets better in the summer





My new CP garden. I have about 6 buds and the plants have really grown. Look forward to my other bog orchids to bloom.


----------



## Heather (May 5, 2007)

What Cyp is that? And NICE POND! I love the look of that. I want a pond.  

Nice CP garden too. I am seeing all sorts of possibilities for my future home. Sweet!


----------



## kentuckiense (May 5, 2007)

You live in Richmond, VA, right? The Cyp. pubescens here in Williamsburg are allllllllllmost done blooming.


----------



## suss16 (May 5, 2007)

I live in Norfolk... my acaule's are in their second week of blooming. I have other cyps that are a few weeks behind. That plant is now four growths but may not bloom since I have had them only a year. Next year shoulf be a good show. I try to get one each fall. Now to find my CP's. My only loss was a VFT that was fine all winter until we got a late frost after very warm weather. The local rodents like to dig up my CP area.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2007)

What a lovely little oasis!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 6, 2007)

:clap: Beautiful garden there! Excellent work


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 7, 2007)

Very nice Cyp and great pond!

Ron Burch


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2007)

I can't believe you people didn't get flooded out by all the rains the last month! Good deal w/ the Cyps.


----------



## suss16 (May 7, 2007)

We always get flooded... never really makes the news though since it is pretty short lived, not very deep and recedes somewhat quickly. We get more water damage from noreaster's than hurricanes since a noreaster tends to stick around for a while. I live at 5' above sea level accross the street from a finger of the Lafayette River. Typically, big rains and wind (and tide) cause flooding a little down the block from me. Always fun watching the neighbors wade to their car. After a big rain the pond appears almost twice as large - nothing a sump pump and a long hose doesn't fix. And dig just 40" and you hit groundwater.


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice Sarracenia flava. Beautiful pond and Cyp. Sorry about your VFT, they don't seem to take rapid freeze/thaw cycles well.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice, ponds are so tranquil.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 10, 2007)

Love your Pond 



Ramon


----------

